# MBP 15" Shutting down randomly



## mathiasjgr (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi 

My macbook pro is shutting down on its own.

I hope someone can give me some help. Much appreciated 


Best regards, Mathias
__________________

My battery says: Replace soon.

The error message after reboot says:

Anonymous UUID: 74F3BE4C-3FFE-0408-55E8-E67E0FEFE302

Wed Sep 23 13:50:24 2015

*** Panic Report ***
panic(cpu 2 caller 0xffffff7f8829fc1b): "GPU Panic: [<None>] 3 3 7f 0 0 0 0 3 : NVRM[0/1:0:0]: Read Error 0x00000100: CFG 0x0a2910de 0x00100000 0x00000000, BAR0 0xd2000000 0xffffff80acea5000 0x0a5480a2, D0, P2/4\n"@/SourceCache/AppleGraphicsControl/AppleGraphicsControl-3.10.25/src/AppleMuxControl/kext/GPUPanic.cpp:127
Backtrace (CPU 2), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff809b2db680 : 0xffffff800552ad21 
0xffffff809b2db700 : 0xffffff7f8829fc1b 
0xffffff809b2db7e0 : 0xffffff7f861c7b9f 
0xffffff809b2db8a0 : 0xffffff7f8629118e 
0xffffff809b2db8e0 : 0xffffff7f862911fe 
0xffffff809b2db950 : 0xffffff7f86510056 
0xffffff809b2dba80 : 0xffffff7f862b482d 
0xffffff809b2dbaa0 : 0xffffff7f861ce5f1 
0xffffff809b2dbb50 : 0xffffff7f861cc0fc 
0xffffff809b2dbd50 : 0xffffff7f861cd19c 
0xffffff809b2dbe30 : 0xffffff7f86179f5e 
0xffffff809b2dbe90 : 0xffffff7f8826f9d6 
0xffffff809b2dbee0 : 0xffffff7f8826e692 
0xffffff809b2dbf00 : 0xffffff800555d6d9 
0xffffff809b2dbfb0 : 0xffffff80056116e7 
Kernel Extensions in backtrace:
com.apple.nvidia.classic.NVDAResmanTesla(10.0)[796AE430-39FB-3255-8161-D52AFA28EE2B]@0xffffff7f86177000->0xffffff7f863e0fff
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.9)[BDA92C3B-AD86-33E5-A7F1-1603465350A7]@0xffffff7f85d24000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(2.4.1)[7372D580-6DDE-3457-B043-49B8447FC9D2]@0xffffff7f86167000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(2.4.1)[8922721D-5517-3883-BD3A-57422D0244A0]@0xffffff7f86120000
com.apple.nvidia.classic.NVDANV50HalTesla(10.0)[7FE40648-F15F-3E18-91E2-FDDDF4CDA355]@0xffffff7f863eb000->0xffffff7f86694fff
dependency: com.apple.nvidia.classic.NVDAResmanTesla(10.0.0)[796AE430-39FB-3255-8161-D52AFA28EE2B]@0xffffff7f86177000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.9)[BDA92C3B-AD86-33E5-A7F1-1603465350A7]@0xffffff7f85d24000
com.apple.driver.AppleMuxControl(3.10.25)[752C63EA-73E8-39BC-8225-3A97D0C403BF]@0xffffff7f88291000->0xffffff7f882a4fff
dependency: com.apple.driver.AppleGraphicsControl(3.10.25)[3DC2F93F-5197-3B16-8975-0142E7A0474B]@0xffffff7f88289000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily(1.4)[70E2B65E-A91A-3522-A1A0-79FD63EABB4C]@0xffffff7f85fa9000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.9)[BDA92C3B-AD86-33E5-A7F1-1603465350A7]@0xffffff7f85d24000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(2.4.1)[8922721D-5517-3883-BD3A-57422D0244A0]@0xffffff7f86120000
dependency: com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert(1.1.0)[65E3187E-949B-36E9-BA33-1B13ABB0581A]@0xffffff7f8828c000
com.apple.driver.AGPM(110.19.6)[993A6073-348D-388A-8BE5-F0EA14E61D67]@0xffffff7f8826c000->0xffffff7f8827ffff
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.9)[BDA92C3B-AD86-33E5-A7F1-1603465350A7]@0xffffff7f85d24000
dependency: com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily(5.9.1d7)[593924B4-A956-3CA5-9610-448D50D96947]@0xffffff7f86b60000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(2.4.1)[7372D580-6DDE-3457-B043-49B8447FC9D2]@0xffffff7f86167000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(2.4.1)[8922721D-5517-3883-BD3A-57422D0244A0]@0xffffff7f86120000
dependency: com.apple.AppleGraphicsDeviceControl(3.10.25)[DFDCFB7E-74E4-397E-AA6F-6ECFC41D5649]@0xffffff7f88265000

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task

Mac OS version:
14F27

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 14.5.0: Wed Jul 29 02:26:53 PDT 2015; root:xnu-2782.40.9~1/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: 58F06365-45C7-3CA7-B80D-173AFD1A03C4
Kernel slide: 0x0000000005200000
Kernel text base: 0xffffff8005400000
__HIB text base: 0xffffff8005300000
System model name: MacBookPro6,2 (Mac-F22586C8)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 2347044836482
last loaded kext at 7229660040: com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC	1.70 (addr 0xffffff7f87a8d000, size 32768)
last unloaded kext at 189555378232: com.apple.driver.AppleUSBUHCI	656.4.1 (addr 0xffffff7f86952000, size 65536)
loaded kexts:
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC	1.70
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	3.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor	1.9.5d0
com.apple.driver.AGPM	110.19.6
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager	4.3.6f3
com.apple.driver.AppleOSXWatchdog	1
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver	124
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver	272.18.1
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet	1.0.1
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X	7.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient	3.6.1
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHDGraphics	10.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHWAccess	1
com.apple.driver.AppleHV	1
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA	272.18.1
com.apple.GeForceTesla	10.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleMuxControl	3.10.25
com.apple.driver.ACPI_SMC_PlatformPlugin	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelSlowAdaptiveClocking	4.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl	1.2.12
com.apple.iokit.BroadcomBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport	4.3.6f3
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHDGraphicsFB	10.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCLMU	2.0.7d0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCPDRC	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC	1.7.3
com.apple.driver.SMCMotionSensor	3.0.4d1
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCButtons	240.2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard	240.2
com.apple.driver.AppleIRController	327.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCardReader	3.5.5
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless	1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib	1.0.0
com.apple.BootCache	36
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient	3.7.5
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter	404
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage	2.7.1
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub	705.4.2
com.apple.iokit.AppleBCM5701Ethernet	10.1.3
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI	5.5.2
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort	3.1.2
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4331	800.20.24
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI	705.4.14
com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager	161.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons	3.1
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET	1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS	2.1
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC	3.1
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC	1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient	218.0.0
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall	161
com.apple.security.quarantine	3
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet	8
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement	218.0.0
com.apple.kext.triggers	1.0
com.apple.AppleGraphicsDeviceControl	3.10.25
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily	11
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface	97.4
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib	272.18.1
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib	1.15
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP	2.2.6
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert	1.1.0
com.apple.driver.AppleGraphicsControl	3.10.25
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI	1.0.12d1
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginLegacy	1.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSlowAdaptiveClockingFamily	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController	1.0.13d1
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport	4.3.6f3
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily	4.3.6f3
com.apple.nvidia.classic.NVDANV50HalTesla	10.0.0
com.apple.nvidia.classic.NVDAResmanTesla	10.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport	2.4.1
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient	705.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController	272.18.1
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily	2.4.1
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily	272.18.1
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily	203.3
com.apple.vecLib.kext	1.2.0
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily	5.9.1d7
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC	3.1.9
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMultitouch	245.2
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	705.4.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice	3.7.5
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass	3.7.2
com.apple.driver.CoreStorage	471.30.1
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub	705.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite	705.4.9
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice	3.7.5
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily	1.7
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily	1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily	1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCISerialATAPI	2.6.1
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily	3.7.5
com.apple.iokit.IOEthernetAVBController	1.0.3b3
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireFamily	4.5.8
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily	2.7.5
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family	730.60
com.apple.driver.mDNSOffloadUserClient	1.0.1b8
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily	3.2
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily	720.4.4
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM	2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime	2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily	2.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily	1.1
com.apple.security.sandbox	300.0
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch	1.0.0d1
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore	2
com.apple.driver.AppleMobileFileIntegrity	1.0.5
com.apple.driver.AppleCredentialManager	1.0
com.apple.driver.DiskImages	398
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily	2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOReportFamily	31
com.apple.driver.AppleFDEKeyStore	28.30
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform	3.1
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily	2.9
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily	1.4
com.apple.kec.Libm	1
com.apple.kec.pthread	1
com.apple.kec.corecrypto	1.0


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I would replace the battery ASAP.
A computer that shuts down on it's own is usually overheating. Use a Laptop Cooler. Try some of these other tweaks: Is Your MacBook Pro Retina Overheating? Fix It Now! - Mach Machines


----------

